
How come PHP seems so much faster than Rust? - KibbutzDalia
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/d9zfa6/how_come_php_seems_so_much_faster_than_rust/
======
fortran77
Amazing! Rust isn't all it was cracked up to be.

